# Child soldiers, thieves and killers in America after shtf.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I was thinking that when things go to hell here if will be extremely harsh times and there will be lots of people who will turn to stealing from others voilently, sexual assaults, killing for fun or simply for territory. I've little doubt there will be lots of children in the mix and many teens we will still look at as children. Do you think you'll hesitate pulling the trigger or use another weapon on them if that moment comes when you're their next victim?

An older teen is one thing, but we see children who are very young across this world, holding rifles in there hands and using them. America won't be any different when things fall far enough. We're not that different or even different at all in some ways.

What if it's a child you know?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

A child with a gun is no longer a child it is a threat, on my property they will be treated as equal to adults.

My greater concern is how about a child with NO gun coming up your drive, now what do you do?

I know my plan but interested in others.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> A child with a gun is no longer a child it is a threat, on my property they will be treated as equal to adults.
> 
> My greater concern is how about a child with NO gun coming up your drive, now what do you do?
> 
> I know my plan but interested in others.


This situation may very well be a recon mission for the child. Adults are not above using children for nefarious purposes especially for recon where there would be little risk for the child involved but the kid may be able to provide intelligence regarding what you have or how many people may be with you. Most people would have trouble turning that kid away, I know I would but that kid isn't getting anything until I know what's going on. A kid with a gun pointing at me that's an easy one to deal with he's a threat pure and simple.

-Infidel


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

A child without a gun could certainly be a scout. Or a distraction for someone/s to sneak in or up on you. I'll be on my toes and will be working to make sure those I'm with are too. The way I see it children learn how to lie and munipulate at an early age now. Shtf will just make the circumstances more dire and the reason easier for them to do so. I'll see everything and everyone I don't know and 100% trust as a threat. It will just be hard to deal with after and I'll be sad for those I'm forced to kill. I honestly can't say what I'll do when I find a lone child or children. Or those with people in need. I'd like to think I'll help them, feed them, care for them and keep them safe. But there could be no food, and too many mouthes to feed. I'll have to deal with it when the time comes.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

We will post warnings. Those who fail to heed them do so at their own peril.

Children will be searched for weapons and held pending determination of their intentions.

If they need help, a decision will be made. But I did not sire them, and I am not going to raise them.

If someone is armed, kill them all, let God sort them out. Shoot first, then ask questions later.

It only takes one bullet for a person to die, and there is no second place in a gunfight. 

We will shoot anyone armed. Anyone not armed gets secured.

Once we know why they came, we can decide what to do with them.

Assuming a world without rule of law past point of no return.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

A threat is a threat is a target.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I saw a documentary on children soldiers in Africa. The children are more cruel than adults. No moral development.

They are beyond hard core. They torture without mercy.

Trust no one. They were very sneaky in their tactics.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I talked with a vet from Vietnam who is haunted by the memory of shooting a child. He told me of a child that would run up to them as they would approach their fire base screaming, "Hey Joe, you have any chocolate for me!" One day the child was running up to them screaming the same thing but this time he was gripping a grenade with the pin pulled. The soldier shot the child.

In my line of work children are used to conceal drug loads, weapons, and are used to mule drugs because they will serve a lesser sentence than an adult, but could you imagine being put in a situation like one mentioned above?


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, tough call. Deal with it when it comes up. 
I was telling my son about how things were completely different when & where I grew up. All of us kids had guns yet they weren't considered weapons or bad, they were simply tools. The biggest threat was from fathers and returning a borrowed rifle with a scratch or not properly cleaned.
Today "most" people see them as an opportunity for some sort of crime. Amazing how things have changed in a short time. 
Another thing that differs is we were well aware of what death was and the result of shooting something living. It wasn't a video game where you hit the reset button or drop another quarter in and get a do-over. Dead is forever and the kids today don't get that.
A rule I grew up with is that we wouldn't shoot anything that we couldn't use. If we did take an animal EVERYTHING that served a purpose, we made use of. We couldn't waste anything. 
Today hunting is different. Too many aren't concerned with waste & leave more than half behind. Hunting for sport is just stupid.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My worst fear sitting on guard duty (especially at night) in RVN was the roving bands of kids playing in the streets.

Ours was a pretty good area, . . . but as I saw them come down the street, . . . the safety on my rifle went off, . . . out of their sight it was already trained in their direction, . . . and I was seriously watching the hands, . . . scanning from one to another.

Can't tell you the number of times my heart was racing as I slipped the safety back on and whispered "Thank You".

Kids can kill, . . . adults will use them, . . . gonna be one tough call if it ever comes to that, . . . have to treat each incident independantly.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> I saw a documentary on children soldiers in Africa. The children are more cruel than adults. No moral development.
> 
> They are beyond hard core. They torture without mercy.
> 
> Trust no one. They were very sneaky in their tactics.


Psychologists say Kids without supervision to help their moral compass would be a bigger threat than adults in a SHTF situation.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Unless you have been in a hostile situation and survived you don't really have any idea how you will react.
You may think you do. But I can tell you I didn't. I just thank God that I had very good training.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree with you Rice, unless one has been in the situation where you had to use deadly force, no one can really say how they will react. I have been and hope and pray that I will never have to again, but if I do I have training and the mindset to survive to back me up.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I talked with a vet from Vietnam who is haunted by the memory of shooting a child. He told me of a child that would run up to them as they would approach their fire base screaming, "Hey Joe, you have any chocolate for me!" One day the child was running up to them screaming the same thing but this time he was gripping a grenade with the pin pulled. The soldier shot the child.
> 
> In my line of work children are used to conceal drug loads, weapons, and are used to mule drugs because they will serve a lesser sentence than an adult, but could you imagine being put in a situation like one mentioned above?


My prayers go out to this vet I hope he comes to terms with it. There must be a special place in hell for the adult who manipulated that child.That being said operating in real time if you and yours are going to survive only one choice remains.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Kids in general have always been on top of my priority list. But... in a hostile situation as described here I can't help but wonder what I would feel having a child in my rifle sights. If they were indeed proven to be the enemy I suspect I'd feel recoil then sort out the emotional BS later.
Either way it would suck beyond belief to be caught up in a situation like that. With any luck we can all avoid it.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

For me,i'm in agreement with many on here,if my family's safety was at risk,yes I would do it.It does not mean that I wouldn't be troubled by it and I hope the day never comes that I have to raise my gun at a child,especially having an armed kid of my own.Thankfully my son knows the difference between offensive vs defensive shooting and also knows he is never allowed to fire without my signal or instructions.I'll take the burden of the judgement calls.Post shtf,it'll vary by individual situations of which nobody knows how they will play out until they do.Some things that will have to be done just can't be planned for.We may feel like we do,but how many days have you had where things go unexpectedly and not as planned?Myself,I can't count that high,lol.....sigh.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> We will post warnings. Those who fail to heed them do so at their own peril.
> 
> Children will be searched for weapons and held pending determination of their intentions.
> 
> If they need help, a decision will be made. But I did not sire them, and I am not going to raise them.


Haha, my plan is to shoot them with a paintball gun until they go away and then go on lockdown for a day or 2 until I'm sure he was alone.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

interesting tactic. Hope it works.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

retired guard said:


> My prayers go out to this vet I hope he comes to terms with it. There must be a special place in hell for the adult who manipulated that child.That being said operating in real time if you and yours are going to survive only one choice remains.


He is a real good guy and a mentor of mine. It is the one memory that he says that he has nightmares about.


----------

